# 5 Common Pet Food Ingredients That Could Harm Your Dog



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> We all know there’s little that dogs wouldn’t eat. But just because they wouldn’t mind eating a month-old Dorito they found behind the sofa, it doesn’t mean that they should.
> 
> When it comes to choosing food for your pet, you should follow the same principle. No matter how yummy your pooch thinks a particular brand of kibble is, before you make it a part of their regular menu, you need to check for any potential red flags. Written in the tiniest of fonts and hidden among seemingly indecipherable words, lurk pet foodingredients that could wreak havoc on your pet’s health.


Read more about the 5 Common Pet Food Ingredients That Could Harm Your Dog at PetGuide.com.


----------



## Kafka's Organic (Apr 20, 2020)

Good article!


----------



## Stuart Pelly (Jan 14, 2019)

Interesting. Thanks.


----------

